# Long posts



## Ana Raquel

Hello

there is no a recommended length of the posts, is there?

This is just a comment, I am not expecting a new rule that suits my 'lazyness', but many times I skip the long posts, even if I am interested in the topic.

Does this happen to any of you too?


----------



## Laia

Yeeeeeeeeeees!!
Especially if those posts are in English...  
Long post written in English = Laia is not going to read it.
Long post written in Spanish = Laia is going to have a quick look, and maybe read two paragraphs.


----------



## Whodunit

It's not always a matter of laziness, but rather of interests and preferences. If I like a topic and discuss myself with another member, I don't mind long posts, because I do wroite longs posts myself. But if there are long Spanish posts in the Cultural Forum I usually skip them or don't even start to peruse them. 

The "allowed posting scope" goes from 10 to 5000 character.


----------



## Laia

Whodunit said:
			
		

> It's not always a matter of laziness, but rather of interests and preferences.


Well, in my case I don't think is laziness either.
In my case is impatience. If I don't get the main idea of the post quickly, I get nervous.  
Confessions...


----------



## elroy

The character limit is actually *10000*, not 5000.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> The character limit is actually *10000*, not 5000.


 
Then it must be 5000 for PMs.


----------



## Fernando

Laia said:
			
		

> Yeeeeeeeeeees!!
> Especially if those posts are in English...
> Long post written in English = Laia is not going to read it.
> Long post written in Spanish = Laia is going to have a quick look, and maybe read two paragraphs.



Just change Laia for Fernando and you will have my approach.

Needless to say, I am not specially proud of it.

As a general rule, I would say long posts are more "thought" than short ones.


----------



## cuchuflete

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Then it must be 5000 for PMs.



That is correct.

ciao,
Cuchu


----------



## gotitadeleche

If I am  interested and have the time, I read long posts in both Spanish and English.


----------



## Ana Raquel

Fernando said:
			
		

> Just change Laia for Fernando and you will have my approach.
> 
> Needless to say, I am not specially proud of it.
> 
> As a general rule, I would say long posts are more "thought" than short ones.


 
No entiendo bien "thought" aquí. ¿Puedes decirlo en español, por favor?


----------



## Rayines

> No entiendo bien "thought" aquí. ¿Puedes decirlo en español, por favor?


*¿Será que hay más necesidad de pensarlos, o tal vez que son más "pensados"?*


----------



## Ana Raquel

Rayines said:
			
		

> *¿Será que hay más necesidad de pensarlos, o tal vez que son más "pensados"?*


 
Sí, puede ser que Fernando haya querido decir eso. Si es así iba a comentar que "pensado" desde mi punto de vista depende del contenido, no de la extensión del mensaje. 
Claro que yo soy parte interesada porque mis mensajes suelen ser breves, concisos


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Me encuentro en la misma cancha con Laia y Fernando.  

I tend to skim over long posts (or skip them altogether if they seem to be rants), with one notable exception - La Reine Victoria, who is very readable and always interesting.

Trato de no escribir demasiado, pero a veces me cuesta ....


----------



## cuchuflete

Creo que por 'thought' nuestro colega quiere indicar 'pensar', o sea que los mensajes largos pueden mostrar más bien una idea bien desarrollada.

Sin haberlo cavilado mucho,
Cuchu


----------



## Ana Raquel

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Creo que por 'thought' nuestro colega quiere indicar 'pensar', o sea que los mensajes largos pueden mostrar más bien una idea bien desarrollada.
> 
> Sin haberlo cavilado mucho,
> Cuchu


 
Entiendo. Y ¿no pensáis que una idea se puede desarrollar bien también en pocas palabras?


----------



## Ana Raquel

Ah, cuchuflete, querías decir más desarrollada, no mejor desarrollada. 
Si es eso, ahora estoy de acuerdo


----------



## elroy

Longer posts are more *thought out*, podría haber querido decir Fernando. 

I don't think we can make any sort of correlation.

I of course agree with Ana Raquel that long posts _could_ consist largely of fluff, and that shorter ones _could_ be more content-heavy; but I intensely disagree with the generalization Chaska seems to make about long posts.

I think it depends.  While brevity is of course encouraged, sometimes it takes longer to flush out an idea.

As they say in Spanish, "Lo bueno, cuando breve, dos veces bueno" but that's not always possible.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Elroy, by no means am I equating long posts with rants.  (Was that the generalisation you had in mind?)

As far as rants go, I was thinking of a few specific posts, most of which were blatantly proselytizing.  If somebody wishes to thump the bible instead of discussing it, I'm not interested.  A couple of other posts involved attacking the mindset of people on the forum, in very general terms.  These, in my mind, are rants.

With long posts, on the other hand, sometimes people do need time to develop an idea properly.  At other times, they ramble so much that it takes a long time to understand the point they are trying to make .... and these are the ones that I will skim or not read.

Oops, this post is getting a bit long!


----------



## elroy

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Elroy, by no means am I equating long posts with rants. (Was that the generalisation you had in mind?)
> 
> As far as rants go, I was thinking of a few specific posts, most of which were blatantly proselytizing. If somebody wishes to thump the bible instead of discussing it, I'm not interested. A couple of other posts involved attacking the mindset of people on the forum, in very general terms. These, in my mind, are rants.
> 
> With long posts, on the other hand, sometimes people do need time to develop an idea properly. At other times, they ramble so much that it takes a long time to understand the point they are trying to make .... and these are the ones that I will skim or not read.
> 
> Oops, this post is getting a bit long!


 
I agree with you. 

_(concise post )_


----------



## Laia

Laia said:
			
		

> Yeeeeeeeeeees!!
> Especially if those posts are in English...
> Long post written in English = Laia is not going to read it.
> Long post written in Spanish = Laia is going to have a quick look, and maybe read two paragraphs.


 
Usually, the posts we have in WR written in Catalan are not long, so I didn't include they here when I wrote this. But today I've seen two very long posts in Catalan. I have to say that I've read the two of them, and twice! Amazing...  (maybe the emotion of discovering it...)


----------



## Alundra

I have no problem with read a loooong post  if I have time... 

The problem to me is to answer that post (In English I mean)... There are these times I want to answer it actually... but... finally I don't reply... I think it is by laziness.... (In Spanish is easier to me  ).... 

Alundra.


----------



## Laia

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Then it must be 5000 for PMs.


 
Quoted text also count? Or not?


----------

